# Ghost Pepper Hot Wings



## sw2geeks (Jul 31, 2012)

After the somewhat limited success of my Ghost pepper sorbet I made for the DFW meetup, I thought Hot Wings might be more appropriate.

I used some Ghost Pepper salsa made right here in Fort Worth in the marinade.

Here are some pics.
































More pics and recipe here.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok I am gonna get some of that salsa. (hopefully they ship)


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 31, 2012)

That looks like a fun recipe. I love hot and sweet combos, so I'll have to try that out. Also, ghost pepper sorbet?


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 31, 2012)

I will have to try that. We make guacamole with real ghost peppers, and carribean red peppers for flavor. I love Mrs. Renfro's salsa we use the habanero all the time. I have to try the ghost pepper one. Didn't know it existed. Looks like fun!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Jul 31, 2012)

That ghost pepper sorbet was true fire and ice.....


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 31, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I will have to try that. We make guacamole with real ghost peppers, and carribean red peppers for flavor. I love Mrs. Renfro's salsa we use the habanero all the time. I have to try the ghost pepper one. Didn't know it existed. Looks like fun!



I took a tour of there factory a couple of weeks ago. They get the Ghost Peppers from India in the "weaponized" dried powder format. Apparently, one day one of the big fans on the floor blew a whiff of the powder around and they had to evacuate the line that day.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 31, 2012)

Great story about the factory. I bet that was a bad day at the plant. Never been able to find them at a nursery out here. I have to buy online and plant in the summer. I want to figure out how to grow them year round indoors or a greenhouse. I took some of my guacamole to a big Super Bowl party and warned everyone. A few people kept eating it with me. It was entertaining. The cool thing is my wife used to stay away from spicy food. Now she loves spicy guacamole. We always have at least have a habanero or two in it.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 31, 2012)

We visited a farm in central VA over the weekend. The husband likes hot peppers. A friend of his was is also into hot peppers, and ordered a batch of ghost peppers a while back. They arrived in plant form (he thought he was getting actual peppers), so he gave them to the farmer, who now has a ton of plants and has started selling the peppers locally to a couple resturants. He was amazed to find seeds sell for $10 for a batch of 10 online. I may be able to get him to send me some seeds if someone is interested in trying to grow their own.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 31, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> We visited a farm in central VA over the weekend. The husband likes hot peppers. A friend of his was is also into hot peppers, and ordered a batch of ghost peppers a while back. They arrived in plant form (he thought he was getting actual peppers), so he gave them to the farmer, who now has a ton of plants and has started selling the peppers locally to a couple resturants. He was amazed to find seeds sell for $10 for a batch of 10 online. I may be able to get him to send me some seeds if someone is interested in trying to grow their own.


Anytime. I am a pepper addict.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 31, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> We visited a farm in central VA over the weekend. The husband likes hot peppers. A friend of his was is also into hot peppers, and ordered a batch of ghost peppers a while back. They arrived in plant form (he thought he was getting actual peppers), so he gave them to the farmer, who now has a ton of plants and has started selling the peppers locally to a couple resturants. He was amazed to find seeds sell for $10 for a batch of 10 online. I may be able to get him to send me some seeds if someone is interested in trying to grow their own.



I would like to give it a try if you can get the seeds. The powdered version that they get from India cost $30 a pound.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll get in touch with him and see what he can do.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 31, 2012)

I would definitely be interested - I have scotch bonnets and thai birds eye in the garden this year. Hoping for some good jerk chicken this fall.


----------



## Mingooch (Jul 31, 2012)

I love me some good, HOT peppers too. I have Purple Jalapenos and Red Savina Habaneros growing in my garden right now, along with milder stuff like jumpo jalapenos, and Chilipenos too. Love them all! Those red savinas are super hot and the purple jalapenos add a great color to salsa and many other dishes too.


----------



## l r harner (Aug 1, 2012)

man those wings loook good but i bet they burn like hell


----------



## chinacats (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a bunch of seeds...I bought a bunch of ghost peppers in dried form about 2 years ago. They were grown in India and I have grown some out last year. This year I purchased bhut plants that I am growing from a guy in San Diego who is pretty reputable. The seeds are the real deal, the problem is that you have to start them extremely early as germination times are fairly slow...so start the seeds indoors in January and you will be set. If interested in the seeds, send me a pm...no charge. I also bought some (seeds) from the Chile Pepper Institute in NM, but no difference in the plants that I could tell...chiles were equally hot, though not as hot as many of the Trinidad peppers which I am currently finding to be my favorites. Also extremely tasty, but not quite as hot as the Bhut are the Naga Morich which I call friendly hot (can still share them with others).

Oh yeah, my avatar is actually a chocolate Bhut...not as smoky as the regular guys but equally hot.


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 1, 2012)

l r harner said:


> man those wings loook good but i bet they burn like hell


Twice:scared4:


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 1, 2012)

Not good unless it burns 2-3x's:flame::devilburn::thumbsup:


----------



## Keith Neal (Aug 1, 2012)

I would love some seeds, too. 

I grow Thai Dragon, Scotch Bonnet and Jamaican Habanero. I make relishes in the food processor with the peppers, as little vinegar as possible to get everything to blend, and a bit of salt. It comes out as a firm relish that lasts indefinitely in the refrigerator and is convenient to use. About three to one hummus to relish makes a great dip. The different pepper types go with specific foods -- Thai Dragon with pizza, Habanero with hummus and fish, and Scotch Bonnet with anything islandy.


----------



## Lawrence (Aug 1, 2012)

man, hot wings are just good, w/ a cold beer..and those look really good..:thumbsup:


----------



## hax9215 (Aug 1, 2012)

BE CAREFUL WITH THOSE THINGS! Some are hotter than others, and are truly dangerous; particulary mixed with sugar.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 1, 2012)

I just had Thai food for lunch, and I am sitting here with my stomach tingling from the heat. Just about the only thing that can cool you down in these Texas summers is eating some food that's worse than getting the mail barefoot.

You don't get enough credit for your chicken cooking skills, Steve. Every piece of chicken you produce looks picture perfect.


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Eamon, I'll bring some chicken to the next meetup!:biggrin:


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 25, 2012)

I am going to be trying your recipe over labor day weekend on chicken legs. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 25, 2012)

man, those look really good....not much for hot-n-sweet though....

I am not a huge wings fan, but I have a serious love for crazy hot food. As well as a seriously unusual tolerance for it.


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 30, 2012)

Just finished marinating 8lbs of chicken legs in that recipe, the hot way, with 2 cups of the ghost pepper salsa per portion of the marinate, 4 cups total salsa


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 31, 2012)

Mingooch said:


> Just finished marinating 8lbs of chicken legs in that recipe, the hot way, with 2 cups of the ghost pepper salsa per portion of the marinate, 4 cups total salsa



Wow, that sounds hot! How did they turn out?


----------



## Mingooch (Sep 3, 2012)

I really liked them. They went over well. Not as hot as I expected(but I am a hot/pepper freak, I grow purple jalapenos, red savina Habs). They threw a ton of heat off of the grill, but it wasnt as hot when you eat them. Very tasty and I will make them again.


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Color is perfect


----------



## RobinW (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice!

Now i'll take a chance and forever turn my name into an equivalent of "whimp"....

Anybody have seeds from red cherry peppers out there that could be donated/sold? You know the pretty mild stuff that looks lie a fatter habanero (a bit bigger and less wrinkly). You would usually find it in oil at the supermarket.
I love taking some fresh ones and putting them on the grill and eat. Or chop up and have with meat or.... 

Apparently the cherry pepper we have in Sweden is not the same and nobody knows what these are :eyebrow:

Thanks


----------

